# 6 Pompanos Landed Out of 83 Fish Caught....



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

We ignored the rain reports and headed to the beach for some fishing with some friends! Got all set up and lines in the water by 8. Water condition was clear and beautiful. No signs of grass or slime. Only thing was jelly fish, everywhere. Very busy day (as you can tell from my title) with blue runners and cats right off the bat. The blue runners we were catching today were some of the biggest we have ever caught. Didn't get our first pompano until around 10. Next two came pretty quick with the biggest at 17". Had a lull around midday with lots more blues and cats. Clouds moved in after lunch but we fished on, getting our last three later in the afternoon. Looked high and low all day for sand fleas. None to be found. Used our back up of shrimp. Finished up the day with 6 pompano, 5 lady fish, 3 oyster fish, 24 blue runners and 45 catfish. Thanks JC for a wonderful day!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

nice pomps! sounds like a fun day


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dang fine eats

glad you had a nice Sat. on the the beach. I waded the sound with Jeffbro999 we caught some reds and specks b4 we got ran off by the storm.


there is something about surf fishing pics that are truly beautiful -- everytime --- I see them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Excellent ! Didn't anybody tell you that you aren't supposed to be catching any pompano until sometime in September. Lol. Way to go on the mid summer pomps!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, It didn't look like the weather was all that good but it all paid off in quality!!! Congrats!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

A limit of Pompano this time of year put you in a purty High Bracket.


Congrats.

Great Report as always


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow! Nice catch!!! :thumbup: 

How far out were you casting?

I got demolished by cats and pinfish this morning. Such is life. :confused1:


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh, which way to the grill with those babies. It's been so hot I don't want to venture out one the beach mid-day. I need some cover from the sun.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Fish on, Brotha'.

Good job.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Dang I need to hook up with you sometime and hit the beach so you can show me what I am doing wrong.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

engulfed said:


> Wow! Nice catch!!! :thumbup:
> 
> How far out were you casting?
> 
> I got demolished by cats and pinfish this morning. Such is life. :confused1:


50-100 yds out.


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

holy sh*t 6 out of 83!!! that's dedication lol nice pomps


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2015)

Way to stick with it, I would have cashed it in after the 23rd catfish....


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I had never heard of an oyster fish so I googled it. I've always called those toadfish. The real name is oyster toadfish. 

Learned something today!


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

:thumbup: Can I ask what kind of bait you used?


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry, I forgot! Live shrimp, and if so, where did you get them?

Thanks. Your pics were awesome!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

deb1610 said:


> Sorry, I forgot! Live shrimp, and if so, where did you get them?
> 
> Thanks. Your pics were awesome!


Fresh dead shrimp, just any seafood market. Thanks for asking.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I have to say great job!!!! I always rack up on sand fleas at night. Don't know if they are nocturnal but I can spot a school in the skim by using a flashlight. Caught over 60 sand fleas in an hour at night.


----------

